# Worst Villager Ever?



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm new here, so I'm sorry if this is a topic that's already been around. I did a brief search and didn't find anything similar, so... here goes!

Who is the worst villager you've ever had the displeasure of having in your town? Was it because of personality, appearance, house placement...?

For me I had a horrid stroke of luck and ended up getting Violet the Gorilla and Paula the Bear in one week. ;__; I'm not super big on appearances, but Violet was just horrendous looking and I wanted her OUT from the moment she set foot in Muffin. Plus her home was right where I had the plot for my fountain picked out. She had a lovely personality but that's about all she had going for her. 

Onto Paula, she legitimately reminded me of Paula Deen in terms of appearance. (Not that Paula Deen isn't attractive, but Paula the Bear genuinely disturbed me.) I didn't like her Uchi personality either. AND, again with my bad luck, she ended up putting her house right where I had a dream location for a bridge. I could not get her out fast enough. She ended up going to my close friend's town, I think he still has her actually. He used to tease me about having her in my town all the time, so I got my payback.  

Other than those two, I haven't had any bad luck with villagers, aside from Claudia. She is next on my list to evacuate.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 29, 2014)

Barold. I only had him in a cycling town, thankfully, but GOD, I hated him. He is so gross looking. T_T


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Rasher. I absolutely hate rasher. I also dont like cyrano either. cyrano placed his house right in front of my house and I hated it so much. I dont TT so it was hard to get him out. eventually he left though.


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 29, 2014)

Queenie, She deserves to die a slow and painful death.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 29, 2014)

Jiiters- his eyes freak me out and I dislike his personality
Hippuex- His appearance is VERY unappealing and his house placement was the worst 

I'm glad these two torturous creatures moved out!


----------



## Imitation (Jul 29, 2014)

Rocket!
She was creepy as heck and thought it would be an amazing idea to move into the smallest gap between my house and a fountain -_-


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Barold. I only had him in a cycling town, thankfully, but GOD, I hated him. He is so gross looking. T_T



I did a quick Google search out of curiosity, and oh my God. What's wrong with his eyes? And lips? That's a living nightmare if I ever saw one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Rocket!
> She was creepy as heck and thought it would be an amazing idea to move into the smallest gap between my house and a fountain -_-



I think my theory that all Gorilla villagers in Animal Crossing are terrifying has been proven. Eugh. The pink jumpsuit (and ski goggles?) are absolutely repulsive.


----------



## esc (Jul 29, 2014)

Simon. 
I got him from my friend's void. He took up my tenth slot the day I was supposed to pick up a dreamie. He placed his house in an obnoxious place, kept giving me his bananas, and wouldn't move out after months of time traveling. Ugh. ; o ;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 29, 2014)

ForkNayon said:


> I did a quick Google search out of curiosity, and oh my God. What's wrong with his eyes? And lips? That's a living nightmare if I ever saw one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



HAY
Boone is pretty cool
.....rest of them suck do =/


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Rocket!
> She was creepy as heck and thought it would be an amazing idea to move into the smallest gap between my house and a fountain -_-



yeah I dont like her either. I also absolutely Hate camofrog.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hazel's monobrow. Dont even get me started.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Rasher. Ugh, I hate everything about him. I'm so glad he's gone.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> Rasher. Ugh, I hate everything about him. I'm so glad he's gone.



agreed. he also looks kind of like joan, but way worse than joan. rasher has a big scar as well.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 29, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> HAY
> Boone is pretty cool
> .....rest of them suck do =/



Yeah Boone looks awesome!


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

> Hazel's monobrow. Dont even get me started.



Oh my goodness. My friend had her move into the middle of his rose garden, and she would not leave for months. We all avoided spotpassing him like the plague because we feared getting her in our towns. Her unibrow became a constant joke between us all.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 29, 2014)

Ren?e. Freakishly ugly and just... yeah. Weird.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 29, 2014)

Monique. She's buried on my beach. I couldn't stand her.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

:


----------



## budewarmin (Jul 29, 2014)

Rocket or Moose. I get al uneasy when I see Moose blinking, it's like he is possessed! And Rocket looks like something that should not be named on this site.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> :





Still not worse than Violet.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlise-
I like bears, but she is the exception. I hate how she's green colored, green is my favorite color but she looks like a bear from an alien planet. If she were a male bear with green fur then I would feel _slightly _better. She keeps making fun of this other bear in my town, Pudge! I feel so bad because he keeps coming up to me and complaing and crying because he keeps saying Charlise is making fun of his catchphrase-wudgy. This is also his last name I made up for him lol. I've had him come up to me about 5 times last week just for this. Also, Charlise has her stupid house behind one of my other character's houses, and I was going to use this area for a PWP and I can't put it anywear else since to the left of her house is a pond + Re-tail, to the right is a cliff, to the north is the train tracks, and to the south is a house obviously. God she is so irritating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



budewarmin said:


> Rocket or Moose. I get al uneasy when I see Moose blinking, it's like he is possessed! And Rocket looks like something that should not be named on this site.



Holy **** I have him in my town, he's such a creep! lol. He creeps me out with his  face.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 29, 2014)

I've never had a bad villager from New Leaf, per se (except Celia, but I had a grudge on her for replacing Clay), so I'll go with my most hated villager in Wild World... Monique. I'm not really big on the cat villagers anyway, but if there is any that I despise above all others, it's this disgusting travesty of a villager. I remember when she first moved into my town that I literally said aloud, "What on earth is that _monstrosity_ that has invaded Hoenn?!" She's disgusting looking, and the worst thing is- she refused to move out, whereas my favourite villagers, Annabelle and Jitters, kept trying to move repeatedly. I still think she's in Hoenn after years of playing.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 29, 2014)

Does Isabelle count? No? Okay Canberra because she's the reason Filbert moved out.
Bettina is close though. She really pisses me off.


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2014)

Pietro ruined my LIFE. He is a creepy clown.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 29, 2014)

SpongeBro said:


> Queenie, She deserves to die a slow and painful death.


;-;

The worst imo is Zucker. I'd never let him in my town. He's so ugly, and the octopus model is already strange as it is.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 29, 2014)

The worst that I've had would have to be Pippy Dx I got her from my friends void.

The worst that I could have, would be any hippo or Rizzo...oh gosh, please never let that happen! xo


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Zucker and Hazel. Ew


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 29, 2014)

I got Rocket as well @-@. What were the designers even thinking?? Her "clothes" aren't actually clothes, it's her "skin" design. So whenever she changes her shirt, she still has the stupid pink sleeves/pants/helmet. Seriously?? Why. just laziness right there.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 29, 2014)

Defective Curly was probably my worst villager.He was pretty much nonexistent as a villager.If his house wasn't so close to mine I probably would have forgotten he even lived there.Recently I took a chance and adopted another Curly and he's been the total opposite of Defective Curly.I also had a Defective Ozzie at one time so I'm thinking it's something programmed into the game that makes the same villager behave differently.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 29, 2014)

Greta man....
She's terrifying man....
Also, I don't get the Zucker hate.
He's adorable, especially when he's sad.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

Hippeux.
Just discontinue him... please.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I got Rocket as well @-@. What were the designers even thinking?? Her "clothes" aren't actually clothes, it's her "skin" design. So whenever she changes her shirt, she still has the stupid pink sleeves/pants/helmet. Seriously?? Why. just laziness right there.



I laughed so hard at this, omg. Rocket is terrible, I'm almost glad I got Violet instead. Not that either would be my first choice.


----------



## MayorPeach (Jul 29, 2014)

I hated Camofrog soooo much. He FINALLY moved away last week after months of trying to get rid of him. His attitude was terrible and his cranky personality really upset almost all of my peppy villagers >:c


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2014)

Barold... just ew. And Beardo his belly hair creeps me out.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 29, 2014)

truffles, hippeux i could go on


----------



## Samwise (Jul 29, 2014)

Four pages and no mention of Diva? SMH


----------



## Tikikata (Jul 29, 2014)

Tammi. The yellow monkey. From Braavos.

It's been an inside joke between friends and I that Tammi was an assassin trying to befriend the townsfolk in order to take out her main target, Buck. During the two months she was in my town, she had been wreaking havoc on my town! Planting her house in one of my gardens, claiming she's been spying on my residents, and seeming like she'd been stalking me.

Yeah, this is a silly story to make my town a little more lively, but still, she was a nuisance and I'm glad she's gone.

I actually prefer Olaf more, even though I'd like it if he'd move, too. xD


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

Elise creeps me out the most, and she's not even one of my villagers. On a scale of one to ten, ten being worst, 15 is Elise.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 29, 2014)

I also got "Wart Jr." His original name was "sam". Did they -really- have to get a bad image in my head and name him wart jr??? Let alone there's no other wart, so the "jr" title isn't really necessary. Now all the spots on him look like warts to me. bye. They had so much potential to make cute villagers. He could've been a cute strawberry frog or something.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jul 29, 2014)

Every gorilla villager not named Boone is ultra satan. 
Every hippo villager is satan +5.

As far as personal vendettas go, I will never forgive Velma for cursing me with her existence for 8 months. 
Something that hideous has no business prancing around like she's a beauty queen.
The only good thing about having her was knowing that after she was gone, I wouldn't have to worry about her coming back for a long time.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, beloved Paula suddenly decided to come back to Muffin and loiter around the downtown area for three weeks. Right now, her ugly bear butt is twerking around Club LOL to some K.K. Slider music. God help me.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jul 29, 2014)

ForkNayon said:


> Well, beloved Paula suddenly decided to come back to Muffin and loiter around the downtown area for three weeks. Right now, her ugly bear butt is twerking around Club LOL to some K.K. Slider music. God help me.


I just vividly pictured Paula twerking and my retinas melted from the inside out.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 29, 2014)

Chops. Omfg I hated him so much. He's gone now. ( cackles evilly)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd have to say Rocket IMO, I got her from the void from my brothers town and I hated her so much, I wanted her gone so badly lol


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 29, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I also got "Wart Jr." His original name was "sam". Did they -really- have to get a bad image in my head and name him wart jr??? Let alone there's no other wart, so the "jr" title isn't really necessary. Now all the spots on him look like warts to me. bye. They had so much potential to make cute villagers. He could've been a cute strawberry frog or something.


His name could possibly be a reference to Wart from Super Mario, another frog from a Nintendo game. That would explain the "Jr." 
But a strawberry frog is a cute idea. They should totally make a strawberry frog villager


----------



## quwail (Jul 29, 2014)

Broccolo.  I hate his stupid bowl cut.  And I hated Beardo.  And they both moved in right next door to each other at one point!!!  Until I made them move out, anyway. -_-


----------



## Yobo (Jul 29, 2014)

my body is ready​


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

pshhh....they're all funny/unique/special in their own way. As for ugliest, probably Renee. She's ratchet.


----------



## zeewinnie (Jul 29, 2014)

For me it was Naomi. She was a voided villager, plotted in a terrible spot, AND refused to suggest PWPs (despite being on good terms with her). She didn't ping until a good two months later despite other villagers having pinged multiple times. Seeing her face still gives me slight fits of rage.


----------



## Stacie (Jul 29, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> pshhh....they're all funny/unique/special in their own way. As for ugliest, probably Renee. She's ratchet.


fite me irl


Barold was my first random move in but I think he holds the "worst villager that has been in my town" award


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 30, 2014)

Chops.. He just randomly moved to my town and was just horrible. He looks totally disgusting and was always stalking Francine


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

there's like millions of these threads but i like them

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
maybe jambette? lol


----------



## locke54 (Jul 30, 2014)

.... Truffles oh god I hate her... shes like a plague no matter what game I get Animal crossing gamecube, Wild world, City folk... and even new leaf... I get her.... I hate her soo much


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 30, 2014)

Out of the ones in my town...Curlos. Mostly because of his animation (I am assuming its the same with other sheep) but when he goes to hand me something (when they pull and item from an invisible bag) his head like..pops off..it is weird...

My friend has Coco in their town. Yeah..no. She is creepy.

Out of villagers is really dislike, Barold, Jambette, Elise, Moose, Al..


----------



## HoennMaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Goose. I haven't had him in New Leaf thank God but he has showed up in all my towns in past games. Can't stand him.


----------



## Ras (Jul 30, 2014)

Moose is horrible.  It's mainly those creepy eyes.  He has a cool house, but he's terrible otherwise.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

does anyone else think that judging villagers by looks is sending across a horrible message


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Ras said:


> Moose is horrible.  It's mainly those creepy eyes.  He has a cool house, but he's terrible otherwise.



I agree with this 
His house is awesome!


----------



## Stacie (Jul 30, 2014)

Hallie said:


> does anyone else think that judging villagers by looks is sending across a horrible message



There's really nothing else to judge them on. Every lazy is the same as every lazy, every normal is the same as every normal, etc, etc.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

Stacie said:


> There's really nothing else to judge them on. Every lazy is the same as every lazy, every normal is the same as every normal, etc, etc.



Yeah I'm aware of that, but my point still stands


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 30, 2014)

QUILLSON AND CHOPS ARE SCUM I CELEBRATED WHEN THEY BOTH GOT THEIR FACES OUT OF MY GAME OMG I HATE THEM WITH A FIERY PASSION


----------



## RemainingEcho (Jul 30, 2014)

Snake...
I wanted him to move away as fast as possible, but of course he was the last villager to ask that...


----------



## Boccages (Jul 30, 2014)

Lucky or Stitches. Ack.


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hallie said:


> does anyone else think that judging villagers by looks is sending across a horrible message



I agreed with you :]


----------



## Stitched (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Camofrog or Cally.
Camofrog was a starter in my first town, and I just never really clicked with him.  I found him to be pretty rude for a cranky, but I didn't mind the way he looked.  I was really happy when he moved out, but then I got him in my second town for a while.
Cally is the same situation, except she was a random move-in.  I could see how people could think she's cute, but I just hate looking at her.  I rejoiced when she moved out of my first town and screamed when her plot appeared in my second town.

I also don't like Nate.  He's kinda cute, but I don't know.  Maybe it's his tune.  It's why I don't really like Monique, either.


----------



## Stacie (Jul 30, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Yeah I'm aware of that, but my point still stands



Sorry, but I just don't see your point. Why are you trying to guilt trip people over having opinions about the way cartoon animals look?


----------



## Wildroses (Jul 30, 2014)

Croque because of his catch phrase.

"Have this present. I won't come around later and ask for money..."
"Thanks for dropping by..."
"You're a pretty cool person..."
"I like your house..."

Add the phrase: '...as if" to the end of each of those phrases. That is why I don't like Croque.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 30, 2014)

Queenie >: (
Her personality just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 30, 2014)

Too difficult to be objective about this :v


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 30, 2014)

@Wildroses
OMG, this is sooooooo true. Croque is such a jerk. Plus his face is 100% scary looking.
Tiffany has been worse with me though, not only is she extremely rude and annoying and will never leave, she also looks like someone you'd see on the side of the street doing....well, you know


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 30, 2014)

Samwise said:


> Four pages and no mention of Diva? SMH



^^^^
WHY 
WHY DID SHE MOVE IN TO MY TOWN
WHY DID PANGO DO THAT TOO


----------



## Nix (Jul 30, 2014)

So far the only one I disliked was Katt because she moved right in front of my house. She was nice though and a good uchi-- but goodness that sucked.​


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

Stacie said:


> Sorry, but I just don't see your point. Why are you trying to guilt trip people over having opinions about the way cartoon animals look?



I'm not trying to guilt trip anyone, it was more of an observation


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

TIFFANY. Dear God. She was a void move in from my brother and ugh. She moved in right in front of my bridge, and she is so rude. She looks like a prostitute. I also hate all of the mice, and only frogs I like are Lily and Puddles. Also hate all the pigs.

I tend to adore all of the dogs, but Portia and Cookie just kinda wig me out. It's their faces. Definitely don't hate them, though.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 30, 2014)

Agreed, but I don't really see much harm lightheartedly joking about some oddly designed characters. It would be different if we were talking about actual people, obviously. I really didn't mean any harm by this thread. :/ It was just for fun. 

I haven't been here long enough to know the main age group of most of the people on the forums, but I figured everyone around here was in their late teens or older, and that this wouldn't really give any younger kids 'ideas.'

Sorry if I offended anybody.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 30, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> ^^^^
> WHY
> WHY DID SHE MOVE IN TO MY TOWN
> WHY DID PANGO DO THAT TOO


Diva is a Demon


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 30, 2014)

Beardo. Or as I like to call him, Pedobear. Not only is he ugly, he has very poorly placed "stomach" hair. And he's a smug so he's flirty, which makes him seem like a creepy old man. I had him for months. 



Spoiler: Cousins? Brothers?
















I also hate all the monkey and ape villagers, just because I hate and fear those animals in real life.


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 30, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Beardo. Or as I like to call him, Pedobear. Not only is he ugly, he has very poorly placed "stomach" hair. And he's a smug so he's flirty, which makes him seem like a creepy old man. I had him for months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes. I feel like that's too much of a coincidence.

I too do not like actual living monkeys and apes and such, which may prove to why I dislike the AC versions as well.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

Yobo said:


> View attachment 59027
> my body is ready​



I laughed to hard at this. 

I am surprised that I am the only one that has mentioned Pietro.


----------



## Methoxyl (Jul 30, 2014)

Hazel or Rocket imo


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hans. He moved right next to my house, and he is one of the most ugly villagers. Out of all the smugs I like that the game could have given me, nope, I get Hans. Also, only one post about Jambette? What's up with that?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

PeeWee, I hate him so much for destroying my flowers and also for being so hideous. ; ;


----------



## Geoni (Jul 30, 2014)

People in this thread hating Rasher need to get out he's the best. And Barold is so ugly that he's cute. 

Queenie is ugly but not in a cute way. I had to suffer through her in WW.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 30, 2014)

zeewinnie said:


> For me it was Naomi. She was a voided villager, plotted in a terrible spot, AND refused to suggest PWPs (despite being on good terms with her). She didn't ping until a good two months later despite other villagers having pinged multiple times. Seeing her face still gives me slight fits of rage.


Oh my gosh, SAME! Except it took 6 MONTHS for her to leave Dx


----------



## Sloom (Jul 30, 2014)

When I was young, I was always lucky. When I was five, my mom asked me to give 6 numbers for the lottery. “8, 13, 27, 29, 30, 31” I said. Without any hesitation, my mom punched those numbers on the lottery ticket and hoped for the best. Later that night, my whole family was watching the lottery on the television.
“The winning numbers are 8!” The announcer said.
“Five more numbers and I’m a millionaire!” my mom said with a big smile on her face.
“13!” The announcer continued. My dad, who believed throughout his whole life that the lottery is rigged by politicians, suddenly looked towards the television. It was as if he knew that we were going to win.
“27!” We already have half of the winning numbers. My family wasn’t really that rich, so winning the lottery would be a big help.
“29!” Is it really going to happen? Are we really going to win ₱80,000,000?”
“30!” One more number! The least amount we could get now is ₱50,000. Getting 5 out of the 6 winning numbers is already a big achievement in itself. Even if we don’t win, getting 5 winning numbers was already a testament on how lucky I was.
It was as if God heard me and answered with a big “Okay”.
“32!” Silence filled the room. My dad slowly looked away from the television and started reading his book once again. The smile in my mom’s face quickly disappeared as she stood up and went to sleep. Meanwhile, I was still very proud of my achievement. 5 out of 6 was unbelievably good. The next day, I bragged to my classmates that I had an 83.33333% guess rate. Most of my classmates were like “Whoa, that’s amazing” but one classmate of mine asked “Then what happened to the other 16.66666%?”
That guy’s name was Calvin. Up until high school, he was considered as the “Shotgun King”. He would just shotgun any major test but still end up with a 100% grade. He was one of the few people in the world that were luckier than me. At age 11, he already won the 6/55 Grand Lotto four times, and he wasn’t only lucky with the lottery, he was lucky with everything. Five months ago, he won a 2017 Audi A3 Sedan. Three months ago, he won a Mercedes-Benz AMG 43, and about a week ago, he won a Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor. He won all these via raffle. There were a lot of doubts about his wins since not even the Philippine Air Force has an F-22.
I haven’t been participating in any more raffles since my mom said that I should focus on my studies. While walking to class, I saw this flyer that said about a raffle with the 1st prize of a Samsung Refrigerator. It was the perfect time to test out my luck skills, besides, my family would extremely benefit from a new refrigerator. While I was putting my raffle entries inside the drop box, someone patted my shoulder.
“Hey Kyle!” the guy said. It was Calvin.
“Hey Calvin, what’s up?” I said.
“You’re entering the raffle too?” He asked.
“Yeah man, it’s been a long time since I won something.” I answered.
“Well good luck.” He said. “I’m joining the raffle too, so the chances of you winning are slim.”
After two days, it was already raffle day. Despite what Calvin said, I was positive that I would win, so I sat in front, near where the results were going to be announced.
One by one, the results were slowly announced, starting from the 5th prize.
“The 5th prize goes to Earl Cayanan!”
“The 4th prize goes to Mary Ann Severino!”
“The 3rd prize goes to John Paul Melecio!”
“The 2nd prize goes to Harold Eugenio!”
Finally, it was the time for the 1st prize. In the corner of my eye, I suddenly saw Calvin talking to some security guards. I smell something fishy going on.
“And for the 1st prize, congratulations to Calvin Tolentino!”
Calvin quickly ran up the stage. I didn’t believe the results so I ran up to Calvin, but on the way, two security guards stopped me. I didn’t give up. I shouted: “I’m the real winner, not you! The whole raffle was rigged!” One security guard then grabbed his gun and smacked its base to my head. I passed out.
I then woke up in a hospital room with an old lady whom I’ve never met before, sitting beside me.
“So, do you want to beat Calvin?” She asked.
“What do you mean?” I asked in return.
“I can make you win the next major raffle.”
“How?” I quickly asked as I was interested.
“Well, the next raffle has a bottle made out of diamonds as its first prize. If sold, it could be as expensive as ₱850,000,000.”
“Okay so how do I win it?”
“Hold your horses, young boy, that’s not the real first prize. You shouldn’t win the bottle, but instead, go to the host right after the program has ended. He will give you the keys to the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’ or WARR for short.”
“The what?”
“Okay, this might sound crazy but there is a robot that can make you win all raffle you enter. It’s called the ‘Win All Raffles Robot’.”
“So how does it work?” I asked out of curiosity.
“No one knows, it was sent by God during the 1300’s. What I do know is that whoever has the WARR would never lose a raffle. Your friend Calvin was just really lucky, but with the WARR, you’d be more than lucky.”
“But how would I be sure that the host would give it to me?”
“Well, he is my son.”
“How is he your son?”
“I gave birth to him.”
Since this conversation seemed like it wouldn’t lead to anything useful anymore, I packed my things and left the hospital. Moments later, I saw a flyer that caught my eye.
“Win a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle worth ₱850,000,000. All you have to do is enter the raffle to have a chance.”
Maybe this was the raffle the old lady was talking about. I quickly went to the raffle booth and entered.
“The raffle draw will be in an hour, sir.” The clerk said. “You can meanwhile sit in our Waiting Area.”
Inside the Waiting Area were chairs, tables, and a television showing a replay of the 2021 NBA Finals. It’s crazy how the Lakers won it in 6 games. Joel Embiid was such a beast for Philadelphia but they still weren’t able to pull it off.
After an hour, I left the waiting room and sat in the front row near the stage where the raffle will be drawn. Slowly, people started coming and the seats started to fill up.
It was time.
The host came out of the curtains and picked one raffle ticket in the spinning jar.
“The 5th prize which is a 1942 Zero Japanese fighter plane, goes to Erika Sanchez!”
“The 4th prize, which is an authentic piece of the Shroud of Turin, goes to Francois LeBourgeoisie!” I can’t believe the host mispronounced his name.
“The 3rd prize, which is the original copy of the Indian epic, the Ramayana, goes to Juan Tiu-Tres.”
“The 2nd prize, which is a legitimate metal shard from the 1947 Roswell UFO Crash goes to Zack Dimagiba.
“And finally, the event you’ve all been waiting for, the 1st prize which is a 700-year-old Venetian Diamond Wine Bottle goes to…Calvin Tolentino!”
“What?!” I shouted as I jumped off my seat.
Someone then suddenly patted my back. It was Calvin.
“It’s okay Kyle, you’ll get your chance.” Calvin said.
I was about to punch him in the face but I suddenly remembered that I never really intended to win the 1st prize, so before Calvin went to the stage to claim his prize, I told him: “Hey Calvin!”
“Yes Kyle?” He said with an intimidating smile to his face.
I moved closer to him, stared him in the eye, and softly said: “You may have won the bottle, but you haven’t won the WARR.”


Spoiler: The tale (Or just go with what you know)



I started off my first ever town (But now I've reset it about 5 billion times) and Ankha was in it, he gave me a few days, I decided to try time travelling for the first time, so off I went into the time travelling machine. BAM Ankha was gone and what's more, Kiki (My favorite villager) was boxing and nearly ready to go to her new town.

Now, I didn't know about villager trading so Kiki basically died...
Anyway, a couple of months later, I entered a raffle to get Ankha back, I was eagerly looking online in bed with my 3DS to see if I had won, I had, I jumped out of bed, and went off to search for a pen, no need for paper, I used my hand.

Ankha was transported safely into my town, she unboxed herself, I found that she was 100% original! Even better!
So, I found out that there was a bug catching thing on soon, in two days, so I time traveled two days.

Now, at first I didn't notice anything, I walked up to that bug catcher guy with the tent (I think he's called Nat or something) and I started catching bugs.

I won the gold trophy (Which is gone from the resetting now) and I got out of the tent, I walked over to Ankha to see the latest gossip. All I found was an empty space on the map, and when I got there, it was just a square shaped mud pit.

So, that's how I gave up on Ankha


----------



## milkysugar (Jul 30, 2014)

Gaston. That mustache still haunts my nightmares.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

milkysugar said:


> Gaston. That mustache still haunts my nightmares.



'Scuse me?!? >:O





How could you dislike him!! :O


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 30, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I also got "Wart Jr." His original name was "sam". Did they -really- have to get a bad image in my head and name him wart jr??? Let alone there's no other wart, so the "jr" title isn't really necessary. Now all the spots on him look like warts to me. bye. They had so much potential to make cute villagers. He could've been a cute strawberry frog or something.



Not everything in the world can be cute ya know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> People in this thread hating Rasher need to get out he's the best. And Barold is so ugly that he's cute.
> 
> Queenie is ugly but not in a cute way. I had to suffer through her in WW.



I have to suffer Queenie in GC. Its a living heck when I talk to her


----------



## Sue E MIA (Jul 30, 2014)

I have played animal crossing since 2002 so there have been many infamous animals. Probably the most notorious is Louie the Gorilla, the centerpiece of what is now known as the Louie Wars.

The story is a little long so please forgive me. My oldest sister (who we will call Rozey), purchased animal crossing shortly after its release. After a couple days of watching my sister play in her town of Freaky, my younger sister (Juliet) and I decided to buy memory cards and start our own towns. Hers being Avalon and mine being Quokyo. My youngest sister and older brother (Rebbecca and Zim) decided to build houses in Freaky.

We had an issue of Nintendo Power with an article on Animal Crossing. Lined across the top of the page were various villagers. Notably a purple pig and an ape in a L shirt. I said that I would like the purple pig to be in my town, anyone really, just not that ape. Juliet got Sue E as a starter villager but did not want her.

After a day or so of playing I was expecting my first move in. A new house appeared and on my town map and wouldn't you know it, there was Louie, the ape in the L shirt. Thus the Louie Wars had begun.

Shortly after the start of the war, I acquired Sue E from Avalon. She quickly became my favorite and most iconic villager. After a few months Louie finally left Quokyo and moved to Freaky. My siblings were not happy. Unfortunately, Sue E also unexpectedly moved to Freaky not long after.

A fourth town was created called Misfit. The idea of Misfit was when an unpopular animal decided to move, they would be dropped off in Misfit. Eventually, when the town filled would be destroyed. Moving animals out can be a slow process and Freaky was becoming impatient. Eventually, Rebbecca, Zim, and Rozey decided to visit Misfit repeatedly to just get rid of Louie because he was so disliked. Frustratingly, many popular animals moved to Misfit instead of Louie. I would have a character from Misfit, my town in an attempt to save the popular villagers, most were saved.

The conclusion to the Louie wars happened while Juliet and I were away on a class trip. Louie had finally moved to Misfit but so had Sue E. Freaky then began to pull animals out of Misfit to save her. Sue E was pulled out of Misfit but so was Louie. Fortunately, Louie quickly returned. Misfit was promptly obliterated.

Although Sue E was saved and Louie destroyed, there were casualties. One of Zim's favorite villagers, Twirp, was lost to Misfit when Louie was being thrown out the second time. Even sadder, Bluebear, another lost Freaky villager, was the animal on the start up screen and according to Zim, pleaded for the town to be spared. Finally, a native Misfit had moved to Freaky during the quest to save Sue E.  The Louie Wars had ended but the Rizzo War had just begun, but that is another Story.

Interestingly enough, when I started my New Leaf game, I told Juliet on the subject of my first move in, "Anyone but the an ape." Hans shows up shortly thereafter.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2014)

SpongeBro said:


> Queenie, She deserves to die a slow and painful death.



Uh that's kinda dark .-.


----------



## mayordan (Jul 30, 2014)

pango .
sure there are worse looking villagers but pango went through my friend group like the plague 
we all just streetpassed eachother ... i had her for like a whole month


----------



## ladylou (Jul 30, 2014)

I hated Pietro too. He freaked me out so much and he just wouldn't leave! x



Star Fire said:


> I laughed to hard at this.
> 
> I am surprised that I am the only one that has mentioned Pietro.


----------



## SpectralCat (Jul 30, 2014)

The worst I've had in my town was by far Charlise. I had Canberra at one point, but I honestly don't think she's as bad as others say. I also REALLY hated Derwin.


----------



## sprinklecake (Jul 30, 2014)

Rory and Flo are my worst in town, I want them out.. now ;_;


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 30, 2014)

Sue E MIA said:


> I have played animal crossing since 2002 so there have been many infamous animals. Probably the most notorious is Louie the Gorilla, the centerpiece of what is now known as the Louie Wars.
> 
> The story is a little long so please forgive me. My oldest sister (who we will call Rozey), purchased animal crossing shortly after its release. After a couple days of watching my sister play in her town of Freaky, my younger sister (Juliet) and I decided to buy memory cards and start our own towns. Hers being Avalon and mine being Quokyo. My youngest sister and older brother (Rebbecca and Zim) decided to build houses in Freaky.
> 
> ...



I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Meloetta (Jul 30, 2014)

Graham. He places his house *RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY BRIDGE*.


----------



## sillyseverus (Jul 31, 2014)

I had Coco in my campsite, knew she was super popular, but she was just so incredibly creepy. I couldn't get over her face, it gave me nightmares.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

sillyseverus said:


> I had Coco in my campsite, knew she was super popular, but she was just so incredibly creepy. I couldn't get over her face, it gave me nightmares.



Coco means everything to me. I love her.
When Chevre moved in, I wanted to file a restraining order.


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

Claudia still won't leave, she's been so annoying lately. She's tormented all of my favorites, I've had at least three villagers come to me saying she made fun of their catchphrase. Unfortunately for her, every time I see her having a conversation with another villager, they end up depressed and she bounces off singing.  I'm ready for her to go away.


----------



## Shattersnap (Aug 1, 2014)

There are a number of villagers I would put on my list of extreme uggos, but for the ones I have actually had I would put Paula at the top.


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 1, 2014)

Ten pages and no mention of Benjamin? Smh. I'm disappointed. I've had this awful... _thing_ in my town for like 6 months (game time), and he still will not ping me to move. I've tried ignoring him, I've tried hitting him, I've tried being his best friend. This thing just will not leave. Meanwhile, all my favorites have pinged me to move. Why this.

Also Beardo makes me angry because when I saw his name I thought it would be a pun- like BEARD, BEAR. No. He doesn't even have a beard- just a creepy 60's pedophile mustache that gives children nightmares.

And the fact that Pietro, Zucker, and Rocket are so awful and still so popular makes me uncomfortable.

I get that in the world there are some people that actually like them, but the fact still stands that they are just so creepy to me.

My friend loves Coco and she gives me the creeps with her soulless, never ending eye pits.


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> Ten pages and no mention of Benjamin? Smh. I'm disappointed. I've had this awful... _thing_ in my town for like 6 months (game time), and he still will not ping me to move. I've tried ignoring him, I've tried hitting him, I've tried being his best friend. This thing just will not leave. Meanwhile, all my favorites have pinged me to move. Why this.
> 
> Also Beardo makes me angry because when I saw his name I thought it would be a pun- like BEARD, BEAR. No. He doesn't even have a beard- just a creepy 60's pedophile mustache that gives children nightmares.
> 
> ...



Coco is confusing my poor mind, part of me thinks she's adorable and then the better half of me is trying to get me to run the other direction. I look at her and it's like something is horribly wrong but... then part of me is like, "Nah, she's cute." 

Is she dragging me into the depths of denial to become her prey?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 1, 2014)

Definiteley Niomi.*shivers*


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think they're- well. I don't think any one of them are "the worst". They have the same personalities, but like people- some are just not as appealing as other ones are, and it's kind of fun to see how different they are and sort of- idk. I get over the fact that they're "ugly" pretty quick, because I'm not making a pretty town, I guess. Even the really weird ones like Vladmir and Coco seem like they'd be fun to have around just because they're weird and it makes the experience of interacting with them a bit more funny. I insta-bonded with Gaston- it was mustache envy at first sight. 

Different tastes, I guess.  



sharkystriker22 said:


> Definiteley Niomi.*shivers*



Naomi? I just got her today~ On purpose, even.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> His name could possibly be a reference to Wart from Super Mario, another frog from a Nintendo game. That would explain the "Jr."
> But a strawberry frog is a cute idea. They should totally make a strawberry frog villager



Ah that makes more sense o: thanks for explaining ^^ and ah thank you! ^^



SpongeBro said:


> Not everything in the world can be cute ya know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Its a game, so..  and considering the villagers have repetitive dialogue , making them essentially all the same (on personality type), there's a reason why there's so many tier 4 and 5 villagers compared to the small list of "popular villagers. I just feel like it should be a 50/50 balance. A lot of the designs of villagers seem highly undesirable to many players ^^


----------



## Gardevoir (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't even get me started on T-Bone.
He's worst ( and so wrong ) villager ever. Guess what his catchphrase is: Moocher. Once he told me his "first kiss story" which wasn't really necessary. Whenever he says " is it a "moocher"?" it sounds like "smooch". That's all I have to explain.


----------



## tumut (Apr 14, 2015)

Chrissy and Francine.They are hideous how did they even make it to tier two, at least the other ugly ducklings get put in a fitting tier. Seriously their bug eyes and human-y ness , just gross.


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Chrissy and Francine.They are hideous how did they even make it to tier two, at least the other ugly ducklings get put in a fitting tier. Seriously their bug eyes and human-y ness , just gross.



I always thought they were humans crossdressing as animals, lol. 

On-topic, I really hate Olaf he reminds me too much of the snowman abomination


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 15, 2015)

How has no one mentioned Anicotti yet?
Far out that mouse wouldn't leave my town, and her personality was so annoying.

I love mice in real life... but that thing. e_o


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 15, 2015)

Chops. I can't wait for him to move out.


----------



## Iggilypuff ~ 3310-5625-73 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gigi the Snooty Frog. I know snooties are supposed to warm up to your character eventually but even after she gave me her picture and stuff she was always really rude. She was also really mean to Iggly, my favourite villager (saying things like 'don't invite him to your house!' and stuff, when she was the one who always turned up uninvited) and because I have such an awkward map there were only certain places I could have my bridges, and her house was right in the way, so both of my bridges were awful. I was soooo happy when she finally pinged and I sent her into the fiery void OwO

Also just thought I'd mention Rasher and Peewee are cuties and two of my favourites, although they aren't the 'nicest-looking' villagers. I love how everyone has different opinions on different villagers :3


----------



## Quill (Apr 15, 2015)

Maelle :/ UGH. I got her out super fast.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 15, 2015)

In my last town I got Barold, and I was beyond creeped out. He looks very similar to a creepy teacher thats at my university. He finally moved out after a month and a half. Too long for my liking.


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> In my last town I got Barold, and I was beyond creeped out. He looks very similar to a creepy teacher thats at my university. He finally moved out after a month and a half. Too long for my liking.



Looked up Barold thanks to your comment & now I'm laughing, what the heck! Who designed that thing?


----------



## deery me (Apr 15, 2015)

i fear i'm going to be stuck w/ rasher forever ;
he just will NOT leave.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Paula. Cousteau. LUCHA OMG I HATE THE 3 OF THEM  GET THEM OUT OF MY TOWWNNNN //flails 

Also Gladys but it's because she's right where I wanted a PWP to be. gdi gladys


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 15, 2015)

Deli. He's by far the worst lazy and his eyes are far to wide for my liking.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

deery me said:


> i fear i'm going to be stuck w/ rasher forever ;
> he just will NOT leave.



Rasher is delicious.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 15, 2015)

I got stuck with Barold and Paula in the middle of my paths. Took FOREVER to get them out


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2015)

Marshal, hands down. They go way too much for that "kawaii cute" design


----------



## TeH_JERGEN (Apr 16, 2015)

ForkNayon said:


> I did a quick Google search out of curiosity, and oh my God. What's wrong with his eyes? And lips? That's a living nightmare if I ever saw one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gorillas are terrifying in all games I think. In Sonic Adventure 2 Battle when you gave them to your Chao and they gained an attribute from the gorilla whey were all repulsive. Nasty hairy arms and monobrows and even ears!

On topic though, my friends and I really hated Cesar in our AC Gamecube town. We tried everything to get him out and were so happy when he left.


----------



## p1nkbr0 (Apr 16, 2015)

Right now, Klaus is a huge pain in the butt. He's a nice animal, and decent looking, but he placed himself in a design "town square" and messed it all up. In fact, through nearly a year of ignoring him, he has been the only one to never say he was leaving. I'm may have to start bopping him with my net soon.

Anhka, I'm not a big fan of at all. Any clown animal needs to get out.


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 16, 2015)

Elise, I ignored her for about 4 months, and she only wanted a greeting!


----------



## KidKat (Apr 16, 2015)

Nate is the worst villager i ever had, for five months he refused to leave, and during that time Snake and Erik, who i would have liked to have as villagers, Ankha, Julian, and Marshal visited my campsite but i couldnt get any of them because he took up my tenth spot. He also placed his house where i was planning to put my second characters house and no matter what i did he refused to leave. I tried being mean to him, pushing him and dropping him in pitfalls, trapping him, hitting him, ignoring him, being friendly, nothing worked for five months. Finally after every other villager i wanted to keep pinged me to move 2-4 times each he pinged me to move, and later pinged me again saying he decided to stay, and i just turned off my 3ds so it wouldnt save. 

Nate is also hideous, but Hippeux is the ugliest villager I ever had although he got out pretty quick


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylvia.
She was horrible. I didn't like her aesthetics, but I could have dealt with that.
I mean, I've had Canberra...okay...*Canberra* and Truffles.

Sylvia, though....
Oh, god she was horrible.
She was rude. She always said the rudest things. I talked to her and talked to her for about a week. She never pinged to move. She never asked me to do any favors. She never did anything to build any sort of friendship. It was horrible. I ended up resetting my town, over her. It's like...I don't know...I can't stand her.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

Freya the wolf and Wendy the sheep, it;s because of appearance wise, because I actually really like Wendy. She's a fat, short, blue sheep, what's not to like? And Freya is pink and she's pretty tough, and always tells me she's gonna pick a fight with me whenever I hit her 3x with the net.

They're just really pushing my buttons right now, because Freya is too close to the Town Hall, and Wendy ruined an area I already have completely with black roses, bushes and some famous mushrooms. Not I have to set a bench in the area when she leaves to prevent anyone else from moving the same spot.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 20, 2015)

Teddy and Tutu. Teddy is very annoying generally and is... Well let's just say he doesn't fit with my cute theme i have going on at the moment! He was a starter in my town and took months and months to leave! Tutu I had in my old town. I had her but she moved to my brothers town (yay) but I had my 16 villager she moved back  I wasn't happy.
I ship them anyway.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Apr 20, 2015)

There's a ton of villagers I find the worst, but lately villagers that moved into my town that I didn't want due to someone not voiding their villager are the biggest ones I find the worst. For example: Jitters and Rowan. Jitters is ok, but I never wanted him. Luckily he moved not too long ago and now FINALLY Rowan is planning to move. I don't like his character look at all.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 20, 2015)

Wart Jr. He is absolutely repulsive. As the name implies, he literally has _warts_. *All over his body.* Plus he decided to move right in front of my house to the point where it was blocking the view.


----------



## Thalassic (Apr 20, 2015)

ribbot has plagued me since wild world. this stupid robot will never let me be free. i hate him so much.

and i couldnt resist the urge to hit derwin with my shovel every time i saw his stupid face


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 20, 2015)

FREAKING ROCKET, UGH. 

When I started over my town, she was a random move-in and plopped her house RIGHT next to where I was to place a bridge. This wouldn't be so bad if the town map didn't have a large dip in the river, so every time I wanted to get from point A to point B, I had to cover at least 50% of the town to do it. For WEEKS.


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 20, 2015)

Gigi! First of all, she was the one villager who din?t came to see the new mayor arrive! She decided to put her lame house in the worst position ever, her personality sucks, and she is, very, very ugly . That?s why I made her catchphrase to be I?m slave  and my nickname "Master"


----------

